

Welcome to the Nerdery: Sierra Bravo Corp - wensing
http://www.nerdery.com/

======
henning
My eyes, the goggles do nothing.

------
bprater
No clue what this company does -- but I really dislike the word 'nerd'. To me,
a nerd is someone that is socially challenged to the point that people tend to
look down on him.

Obviously, I prefer 'hacker'. Even if the rest of society doesn't quite get
the term yet, I think it's a more elegant way of describing our class of
folks. We may be socially challenged at times, but we are insanely driven and
passionate.

~~~
spydez
Yet? It's been a few decades now, and all they've done is cement themselves
more firmly in the "hacking == illegal" frame of thought.

At some point you just have to give up and accept the dichotomy of the term...

------
icey
Some context for this advertisement would be nice.

~~~
wensing
FYI, I have nothing to do with them, it just looked like an odd/interesting
site.

